# Topics > Smart things >  Butterfleye, smart home monitoring camera, Butterfleye Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Butterfleye Inc.

"Butterfleye: Smart and Versatile Monitoring Camera" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

A smarter camera for your home 

 Published on May 21, 2014




> The Butterfleye home camera promises greater intelligence to better document household happenings.

----------


## Airicist

Butterfleye Monitoring Camera, WiFi Camera. Full-HD, and more

Published on Aug 25, 2015




Sensor-packed butterfleye wants to be the eyes into your home 

 Published on Aug 28, 2014




> Butterfleye is a smart surveillance camera that monitors your home when you’re not there. The camera uses video analytics and sensors to decide when to record and when to turn itself off.

----------


## Airicist

Butterfleye preview

Published on Sep 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Butterfleye Home Monitoring Camera

Published on Oct 8, 2015




> Drew Olanoff catches up with Founder & CEO of Butterfleye Ban Nader.


Article "Butterfleye Raises Over $600K On Indiegogo For Its Smart Home Monitoring Camera"

by Drew Olanoff
October 8, 2015

----------

